
Why Is a Tech Executive Installing Security Cameras Around San Francisco? - gscott
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/10/business/camera-surveillance-san-francisco.html
======
danlugo92
Paywalled.

~~~
tzm
[http://archive.is/qYGce](http://archive.is/qYGce)

